# No notifications on stock text



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

Was running GB FE 1.9 all was well. Flashed 2.0 and was not getting text notifications on stock app. No biggie. Odin'd back to stock. Now I am running full stock and rooted. No custom rom or anything. I still cannot get stock text notifications. No.vibrate or sound. I have gone into settings and made sure everything is where it should be. I have wiped d cache and cache a few times. I know the text notifications work because I now have go SMS. But on the stock I get no notifications. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

I wasn't sure where to post this. I am sorry of I posted in the wrong place.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

putney1477 said:


> Was running GB FE 1.9 all was well. Flashed 2.0 and was not getting text notifications on stock app. No biggie. Odin'd back to stock. Now I am running full stock and rooted. No custom rom or anything. I still cannot get stock text notifications. No.vibrate or sound. I have gone into settings and made sure everything is where it should be. I have wiped d cache and cache a few times. I know the text notifications work because I now have go SMS. But on the stock I get no notifications. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I wasn't sure where to post this. I am sorry of I posted in the wrong place.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


You went to the settings within the stock sms app? Not just the phone settings?


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> You went to the settings within the stock sms app? Not just the phone settings?


I did. Lemme try that again. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tried again. Still nothing. Just odd that its happening on stock. Know what I mean? I'm going to flash gb 1.9 and see what happens.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

That is odd... Let me know your results!


----------

